# Cannot burn CD ROM [solved]

## vpoinot

For some reason, I cannot burn a CD ROM. Here is an example of what I get:

```
# cdrecord blank=fast dev=ATAPI:1,0,0

WARNING: the ATAPI: method is considered deprecated on modern kernels!

Mapping device specification to ATA: method now.

To force the old ATAPI: method, replace ATAPI: with OLDATAPI:

Unable to open this SCSI ID. Trying to map to old ATA syntax.This workaround will disappear in the near future. Fix your configuration.
```

I am using a Dell laptop, my drive is Philips CDRW/DVD SCB 5265, as correctly reported by K3B.

Following the wiki howto, I have the following kernel configuration:

```
ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

  (4) Max IDE interfaces

  <*> Enhanced IDE/MFM/RLL disk/cdrom/tape/floppy support

  <*> Include IDE/ATAPI support

  [*] IDE ACPI support

  [*] legacy /proc/ide support

SCSI device support -->

  --- SCSI device support

  [*] legacy /proc/scsi support

  --- SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

  <*> SCSI disk support

  <*> SCSI CROM support

  <*> SCSI generic support

Serial ATA (proc) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers

  <*> Intel ESB, ICH, PIIX3, PIIX4, PATA/SATA support
```

When booting, dmesg gives me:

```
ata2.00: ATAPI: PHILIPS CD-RW/DVD-ROM SCB5265, TD15, max UDMA/33

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/33

scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            PHILIPS  CDRW/DVD SCB5265 TD15 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

...

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 4x/24x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5
```

Corresponding devices:

```
# ls -l /dev/cdrom

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 2007-12-06 23:05 /dev/cdrom -> sr0

#ls -l /dev/sr0

brw-rw---- 1 root cdrom 11, 0 2007-12-06 23:05 /dev/sr0
```

After changing permissions, as described in the guide (although I use group cdrom instead of cdrw):

```
# ls -l /usr/bin/cdrdao

-rwxr-x--- 1 root cdrom 703095 2007-11-25 20:32 /usr/bin/cdrdao

# ls -l /usr/bin/cdrecord

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 14 2007-11-25 20:26 /usr/bin/cdrecord -> /usr/bin/wodim

# ls -l /usr/bin/wodim

-rwxr-x--- 1 root cdrom 358792 2007-11-25 20:26 /usr/bin/wodim
```

(My problem also happened before changing these permissions, i.e. when these tools were suid root).

Now, whether run as root or a normal user:

```
~ $ cdrecord dev=ATAPI -scanbus

WARNING: the ATAPI: method is considered deprecated on modern kernels!

Mapping device specification to ATA: method now.

To force the old ATAPI: method, replace ATAPI: with OLDATAPI:

wodim: No such file or directory.

Cannot open SCSI driver![

For possible targets try 'wodim --devices' or 'wodim -scanbus'.

For possible transport specifiers try 'wodim dev=help'.

For IDE/ATAPI devices configuration, see the file README.ATAPI.setup from

the wodim documentation.
```

However, as shown above, wodim exists and is in the path. Regarding the SCSI driver, what SCSI driver is it missing?

Some more (run as a normal user):

```
~ $ wodim --devices

wodim: Overview of accessible drives (1 found) :

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

 0  dev='/dev/scd0'     rwrw-- : 'PHILIPS' 'CDRW/DVD SCB5265'

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

vincent@~ $ wodim -scanbus

scsibus1:

        1,0,0   100) 'PHILIPS ' 'CDRW/DVD SCB5265' 'TD15' Removable CD-ROM

        1,1,0   101) *

        1,2,0   102) *

        1,3,0   103) *

        1,4,0   104) *

        1,5,0   105) *

        1,6,0   106) *

        1,7,0   107) *
```

Any clue anyone?Last edited by vpoinot on Sat Dec 08, 2007 11:18 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## micmac

Use dev=/dev/sr0.

----------

## guni

I had to use /dev/scd0 with my cdrecord to write my iso's.

KDE is not working with /dev/sr0. It hangs on starting to write cd.

Anyone got the same?

----------

## micmac

There's a bug in cdrkit that makes it loop searching for SATA devices. In KDE (k3b) you can append 'dev=/dev/sr0' to the cdrecord command as a workaround.

----------

## guni

 *micmac wrote:*   

> There's a bug in cdrkit that makes it loop searching for SATA devices. In KDE (k3b) you can append 'dev=/dev/sr0' to the cdrecord command as a workaround.

 

Shouldn't I use dev=/dev/scd0. Ill try that first, Ill let everyone know, what the outcome was.

----------

## guni

Adding /dev/scd0 seems to work. GREAT!

----------

## micmac

Hi!

I wrote /dev/sr0 because I assumed your /dev/scd0 is a link to /dev/sr0. Anyway ;-)

Happy for you that it works.

Regards

mic

----------

## guni

 *micmac wrote:*   

> Hi!
> 
> I wrote /dev/sr0 because I assumed your /dev/scd0 is a link to /dev/sr0. Anyway 
> 
> Happy for you that it works.
> ...

 

I guess your right, but i was confused because K3B has /dev/sr0 as device.

BTW: I upgraded K3B and the issue was also resolved.

----------

## vpoinot

Thanks a lot: adding option dev=/dev/scd0 to cdrecord in K3B solved my problem.

----------

## BrainMan

Adding dev=/dev/sr0 worked here.  Thanks.

I ran emerge --sync and installed k3b today, so the problem has _not_ been resolved for my system using the latest unmasked version of k3b for x86_64.

(I also have a Dell Laptop, however I have a HL-DT-ST DVD+-RW GSA-T11N drive.)

----------

